# *sigh* More baby goldfish...



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Just came back home for one night. Cleaned some of the pond out this morning. Pulled out loads of parrots feather and elodea, chucked it into the compost bin as normal. 

What did I find? In ONE handful... _5_ baby godfish. The only fish I have in there are babies from 07 and 06, and they are breeding again already?! *sigh* Its already overstocked. 

If anyone wants any free goldfish, ranging from 1-12cm sort of size, give me a bell. Seriously. For _any_ reason


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

gah, worse than guppues! :bash:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

awww. arent they cute, hehe. 

we dont have that problem.. we have a stray cat that sorta lives with us, and he is forever pulling the little fish out of the pond and eating them. thankfully he doesnt touch the older ones =D


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

i have never seen any baby fish from my pond any ideas why not??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobbie said:


> awww. arent they cute, hehe.
> 
> we dont have that problem.. we have a stray cat that sorta lives with us, and he is forever pulling the little fish out of the pond and eating them. thankfully he doesnt touch the older ones =D


I have TWO cats, _and_ a dog. Do they control the goldfish population? no. :lol2:



declanjr said:


> i have never seen any baby fish from my pond any ideas why not??


They like it warm, still, well filtered, well fed, and with LOTS of cover, in terms of plants. 

This is a recent pic of mine:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

give them to esfa and tell him they're shrimp. he won't notice


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww D: Does want 
We only have two fishies in the pond, although we think one is pregnant <_<
Wish I lived closer D:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> give them to esfa and tell him they're shrimp. he won't notice


:hmm: he might?



Spider Call said:


> Aww D: Does want
> We only have two fishies in the pond, although we think one is pregnant <_<
> Wish I lived closer D:


Me too... then I could off load some, lol.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> :hmm: he might?
> 
> 
> > no chance. He'll believe anything that you tell him, just got to find the right way of telling him wink wink


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

:bash::bash:*

Taking on the fact that goldies have no Cephalothorax, Rostrum or **Maxilliped, I think i might notice! 

:lol2:
*


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> :bash::bash:
> 
> *Taking on the fact that goldies have no Cephalothorax, Rostrum or **Maxilliped, I think i might notice! *
> 
> *:lol2:*


 
er, shrimp nerd.

wned8:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

better then being an ugly fish nerd. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Except the red terror. :flrt:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> better then being an ugly fish nerd. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *Except the red terror.* :flrt:


and so the conversion begins. Give it another few years and ash will be buying you shrimp to feed to your big cichlids lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> and so the conversion begins. Give it another few years and ash will be buying you shrimp to feed to your big cichlids lol


nooooooo! :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Lol bless XD
Well if anyone I know comes over there soon XD I shall have to ask them to stop off


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Spider Call said:


> Lol bless XD
> Well if anyone I know comes over there soon XD I shall have to ask them to stop off


Seriously, seriously, do, LOL.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I will :2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aw cute :flrt:


----------

